# My crappie are under attack this morning !



## GROUPERKING

Two dolphins have found their way into the lake this morning, and they're working on them . Not good, not good at all ! I've lived here for 18 years and have never seen one in the lake until today. Hopefully they will leave soon.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I say let the dolphin EAT!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING

They need to go eat somewhere else !


----------



## NKlamerus

Can you fire a warning shot?


----------



## Kenton

That means your water ways must be pretty darn healthy if they are traveling that far north for snacks. That or they just stupid and lost. But lets go with healthy.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Feel the same way everytime about a hundred of those stinking water turkeys land and 50 dive while the other 50 are swallowing then they switch. I been praying it's just shad. If you need me to come over there I will - I speak dolphin!
Geeetooooutaaaheerrrraaaanddddqqquuuuiiittteeeeeatinggggggg russsssssscraaappppppieessss!


----------



## GROUPERKING

You might have to come yell at them for me Kevin. They are still in the lake ! They have been in it all day ! I watched them a little while this morning before I went to bed , my wife watched them playing and catching fish throughout the rest of the day. She said she saw them catch some kind of big fish, like a bass. The lake has kind of a narrow opening going to the river. I'm beginning to wonder if they can't figure out how to get back out. As I was watching them whirl around my crappie reefs today, I debated on calling Governor Bentley, to declare a state of emergency, to get something done ! Lol... But if they are still there in the morning when I get home I'm calling !


----------



## Try'n Hard

I would freak a gourd! Maybe they blowed out a few minutes ago


----------



## stc1993

All the rain yall got tonite might flush them back to the gulf.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well dang, they're still here ! I wonder how long it takes for two dolphins to eat all the crappie in a 5 acre lake ?


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Your gonna have to lure them out somehow. Don't worry. I'm on it!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Here ya go


----------



## GROUPERKING

Are you on the way over with your suit yet ? That's a heck of plan, I'll bet that you can just swim right up to them and guide them out for me Kevin.


----------



## Try'n Hard

GROUPERKING said:


> Are you on the way over with your suit yet ? That's a heck of plan, I'll bet that you can just swim right up to them and guide them out for me Kevin.


No, sorry, I have pretty bad luck with stuff like this and dolphins are known rapers so the suit will be for you but I can make a video!


----------



## BuckWild

Try'n Hard said:


> No, sorry, I have pretty bad luck with stuff like this and dolphins are known rapers so the suit will be for you but I can make a video!


river rapers


----------



## barefoot

fire up the boat n motor and chase them around, er...I mean follow them for photo opportunities. Make it not so easy to eat.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Report? They get full and leave? One upside to this is you now have a good excuse for not catching any fish!


----------



## old sneaky

cherry bombs tied on a rock!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Alright Kevin, I need your dolphin whispering skills ! They're still here, and I'm convinced that they can't find their way out. I think you will be safe in the dolphin suit, as the water is pretty cold and should keep the raping to a minimum.


----------



## Try'n Hard

It's just not funny anymore. I say make em pay next time they come up for air. I bet I could make them remember the way out!


----------



## sureicanfish

I bet they're pretty stoked and happy right where they're at!


----------



## jim t

Call the FWC... or the newspaper...

Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard

jim t said:


> Call the FWC... or the newspaper...
> 
> Jim





Or CLM!
("Crappie lives matter")


----------



## sureicanfish

Lure them out with some red snapper


----------



## Getsome

Try'n Hard said:


> No, sorry, I have pretty bad luck with stuff like this and dolphins are known rapers so the suit will be for you but I can make a video!


I'd pay good money to see a dolphin rape! You could be on to something.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well I've been thinking " slightly safer than a hold my beer moment " lol... Anyway when life gives you lemons make lemonade ! Since crappie fishing is out I have decided to offer guaranteed dolphin viewing experiences. Land based viewing will be twenty dollars a head ,for a combination boating and dolphin viewing experience the cost will be forty dollars a head. Snacks and refreshments will be available, but will be extra. Remember you are guaranteed to see dolphins. Call and set your trip up today !


----------



## GROUPERKING

I forgot to mention, children under 12 will be half price.:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well I got home this morning and they're still here.... so I called the marine patrol that put me in touch with marine resources that is trying to put me in touch with a dolphin stranding group. So the dolphin tours may only last for a limited time. Book your trip today !


----------



## Try'n Hard

Hope that works out. Before they get there you Might wanna hide your fishing poles and fish cooker. Maybe get you a PETA flag


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well the dolphins are still trapped in my lake, so it looks like the dolphin viewings and cruises will continue to be offered through out the summer. They ought to tame up pretty quickly now, as they have eaten everything in the lake and will probably take anything that you offer them straight from your hand.
All my attempts to get these dolphins some help on getting out of the lake have resulted in failure. One of the dolphin stranding groups acted very interested and took my name and number and said that they would get back with me. I asked them when that might be. They then said well they're still alive and swimming right ? I said yes ,then they replied that it may be a while then. Then the sarcasm in me took over and I said so I should just call you back when they're dead ? That was over a week ago ,and I still haven't heard back from them.


----------



## jim t

Call the PNJ.

Jim


----------



## stc1993

Heck, they might make some good steaks.


----------



## Try'n Hard

New Idea, go down to the lake entrance and string you up some barb wire across it - make you a little sign that says "private dolphin park" Ill call the same group and tell them I heard you were abusing and trapping dolphins. They will go into dolphin rescue mode and have them back in the river in no time. Sure you may have to go to dolphin jail for a while but tell them your a member of CLM and they might let you out early!


----------



## GROUPERKING

I like it ! Except for the jail part ! Now if we can just find a way to weed that part out. I'm too pretty for jail !


----------



## tyler0421

Call them back and tell them it looks like they are starting to get sick...


----------



## jim t

Any update?

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well Jim, I called the dolphin stranding group in Mississippi back this morning to report that the dolphins are now acting peculiar and are spending a lot more time at the surface. Doing a lot of tail slapping while traveling very slowly. They said that they would call someone in Alabama to come check it out.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Do you have a ladder? Set it on your dock, climb to the top lean out over the water with a skip jack in your mouth....... I dunno, just seems like something to try


----------



## MaxxT

This is horrifying, I don't like them when i am fishing in the Gulf but now they are eating every fish in your small lake. This is a natural disaster, can you chase them in your boat and guide them OUT? There has to be something someone will do as they are destroying the nature of your lake, when they leave there will not be a fish worth catching...this is terrible!


----------



## prgault

if you haven't already, please get in touch with the Emerald Coast Wildlife Refuge Marine Mammal Stranding team: 850-650-1880. FWC has emergency after hours contact numbers:888-404-FWCC (3922).

Thanks,

P_


----------



## Outside9

Where is there a fresh water Lake that dolphin can get in?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Outside9 said:


> Where is there a fresh water Lake that dolphin can get in?



Think it's a lake off the river with a small entrance. I think he's on lower Perdido


----------



## Outside9

Try'n Hard said:


> Think it's a lake off the river with a small entrance. I think he's on lower Perdido


Hum

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Outside9 said:


> Hum
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Ok, but..I don't know many tunes, tell me what you like and I'll do my best.....or maybe you meant hmmmm?


----------



## Outside9

Yea, that too

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t

"Hum"

Funny...

Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard

Outside9 said:


> Yea, that too
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Either way you seem to be thinking hard, you got a solution?


----------



## Outside9

Try'n Hard said:


> Either way you seem to be thinking hard, you got a solution?


Got nothing 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Outside9 said:


> Got nothing
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Hum


----------



## GROUPERKING

That was funny, you two had me laughing my butt off !
But on a serious note, they were supposed to send someone from the Dauphin island sea lab out to my house today. They were supposed to launch a kayak on my ramp to go out check on them. Since I had worked graveyard shift, I was asleep by the time they arrived, if they arrived .They were supposed to call and leave me a message on what their plan of action is going to be..... but they didn't. 
But if they don't have a plan, I think I may have come up with one. For those of you my age or older you will probably remember a kids tv show by the name of Flipper or I love flipper or something like that. I remembered that when they wanted flipper to follow them , they would blow a brass horn with a collapsible rubber ball. Now I just have to find one of these horns , and aaaoooogah !


----------



## prgault

if you will PM me your contact info I will get you in touch with the ECWR Marine Mammal Stranding Team. They are in FWB but have team members from the Alabama line all the way to Panama City and will get someone out to assess the situation ASAP.

Thanks,

P_


----------



## GROUPERKING

Here you go Prgault 251-747-3095 Hey I appreciate your help.


----------



## stc1993

That was one of my favorite shows when I was a kid. That & Sea Hunt.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well all kinds of action today. I got a returned phone call from the stranding group. Turns out that they did come out yesterday. They have turned in the case to Noah . Waiting on a plan and funding now I guess. The lady said that they might start off trying to chase them out with air bubbles and move on to more elaborate plans if that didn't work. Then I get another call from a Captain in the marine patrol. Very nice guy and sounded very sincere about wanting to get the ball rolling on this. He wanted to be sure that the appropriate people had been notified about this. He said that several people had called after hearing about it on the pensacola fishing forum. The most concerning thing he asked me was," his biologist wanted to know if my crappie reefs were natural or man made " . Well natural of course I told him. I didn't ask why ! Too pretty for jail !


----------



## Try'n Hard

Sometimes at work, I drift off to a treetop or special stump by a drop off and wonder if the crappie have started to gather there.... Then I think about you and I get sad. I almost put you on the prayer list at bible study tonight but I just didn't know how to word it. Keep us updated - praying they just leave!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Thanks Try'n . I've finally got to the point of acceptance of losing my crappie fishing honey hole. I went through all the stages, denial, anger, why me, and finally acceptance. To begin with it was hard to not go all Ahab on my two white whales. But the damage is done,just gotta find somewhere else to go for a couple of years. I guess it's just going to be pompano, and flathead fishing for awhile. 
On the bright side, the whale and dolphin stranding group has been coming out each day now, to try and get them out. Finally got one to leave on it's own today . If the other one can't figure out how to escape, they're supposed to send a capture team from sea world next week.


----------



## Try'n Hard

That's good news. I think the crappie will come in and spawn in April regardless


----------



## jim t

I "think" the state will stock your pond. I dunno the process though.

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well ,technically it's not my pond . It's just a lake that connects to the river system by means of a canal that was dug out years ago ,when they developed the area. It's just going to take some time for the fish to return and replenish it.


----------



## jim t

Grouperking,

Your font size has become huge and a little annoying.

It's like a 100' giant has joined the forum.

Just sayin'

Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard

Haha - jim is right. I'm usually on my phone and it all looks the same but if I'm on the computer you are billboard size!!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Dear Jim ,I mean Jim, ...wait,Jim ,ah there it is. Personally I wish that we all could only use one size, but I just got tired of being the little man in a land of giants. But I will try my best ,to make myself small again. But moments of weakness may arise from time to time.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Well sea world did a good job ! The last remaining dolphin has been captured and removed. Let the lake healing process begin. Lol. The worst part about today is tv 10 came out a few minutes ago and wanted an interview. Dang ! You know how when you're watching the news and they interview someone from your community. AND... you say... Good Lord ! They had to go and pick the biggest stupidest ******* they could find to do the interview. Well tonight from 9- 10:30 on news ten I'm that red neck. Lol .... I at least changed out of my high visibility work shirt..., and ya'll are going to love this I put on a salt life T shirt !


----------



## Try'n Hard

Oh no! Just got back in town and missed the report!!! glad flipper is gone! What did they do with him and do you care?


----------



## jim t

Did they video the process? Did they tell you anything about a timeline for the ponds recovery? Can you restock via the state? (I'd bet not if it's somehow connected to salt water)?

Can you point us to the TV 10 story?

Good for you for saving Flippers in any case.

Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard

Russ!! Your famous! Excellent job! It was so cool how you would gaze off while talking - you really looked like a deep thinker! I'm gonna tell people you are my dolphin huggin internet buddy!!!
Here's the link:
http://www.fox10tv.com/story/31569377/dauphin-island-sea-lab-sea-world-team-rescues-local-dolphin


----------



## MaxxT

That was a good interview, sorry about your fishing spot, maybe someone could donate fingerlings to you for restocking?


----------



## jim t

You looked like a "tree hugger"!

No, really you looked good on tape!

Good on you, you gave us a positive story in the daily news!

THANKS, there are not enough of those every day.

Jim


----------



## Bodupp

I thought you did good, Grouper, except I thought you were supposed to wear sleeveless, wife-beater T-shirts as the local interviewee.

Thanks for the link, Try'n.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Bodupp said:


> I thought you did good, Grouper, except I thought you were supposed to wear sleeveless, wife-beater T-shirts as the local interviewee.
> 
> Thanks for the link, Try'n.



Wife beater t shirts are best worn for an interview after a tornado goes thru your trailer park.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Thanks guys ! My wife beater was dirty. I guess that's my fault, I've been really slack on doling out the beatings lately. She knows that I like to keep a clean wife beater ,if for no other reason than an unscheduled interview. I just went back and read this whole thread . It was pretty entertaining. Ya'll are some funny jokers !


----------

